# The Rescue.



## duckykisses76 (Nov 18, 2005)

I, as most do, have never thought of pigeons as pets or faithful companions. I've always had a way with animals and have always stopped to help the injured or homeless animals (Birds included). I have never come across pigeon that has needed help, Until "Bob". I was on my way home from work (I'm a vet. tech. at an animal hosp.). The car in front of me was going around the bend and entering the highway when they went right over a bird laying in the middle of the road. I noticed it was still alive, in fact he looked unharmed but unable to fly. Even though my father said he would be dead by the time I returned to help I went back. I pulled around the turn and stopped right in the middle of the entrance blocking the traffic. He walked out into the middle of the road and sat down so I picked him up, without a struggle, which I saw as a bad sign. I decided to keep him over night and just bring him to work in the morning to see if the doctor could repair his wounds. To my surprise he made the night. "Bob" had serious wounds to the neck, to the point where food would fall out of his neck. We didn't have high hopes that he would make it. The doctor did his best to repair the wound, though not much was expected with it healing. It was about 2 or 3 weeks of healing time but, "Bob" made it through. He became a hearty pigeon. We had hoped that he would be able to be returned to the wild. Unfortunately he attached himself to us. He has made himself at home on our heads, he rides around on our shoulders, and he comes when called by his name. So "Bob" won't be able to live the rest of his life outside but I don't think he's unhappy, and he gets to go outdoors in his large bird coop on the nice days and he can interact with the other birds.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Duckykisses76, that is a wonderful and touching story about how Bob the pigeon entered your lives. As with many members here, including myself, we have pigeons that came to us for one reason or another. Welcome to pigeons.com!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

duckykisses76, welcome to Pigeon Talk and thanks for sharing your special story with Bob. This is just a wonderful story and very touching especially how Bob recognized the special bond between himself and his rescuers. Thanks so much for living up to Bob's dreams, and giving him the home that he so needed.

fp


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk and thanks for taking action when you saw a bird in need. Sure seems like Bob recognized a good thing when he found it!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I have always said that there are special angels who are assigned to 
watch out for pigeons who may need help. I think some of them plopped Bob down right in the middle of the road because they saw you coming.

It is amazing how they can wrap their little feathers around your heart, and move right into your life, with such a impact.

It's wonderful that you found each other,
Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I do not believe in accidents. That you found Bob and "just happened" to be a Vet Tech and "just happened" to have a caring Vet who was able to repair Bob, says to to me that you were meant to find and help him!

Bob knows too and is saying "THANKS" in the way pigeons have of working their way into your life and heart.

Great story! Welcome to pigeons.com and give Bob a hug for me and my pet pigeon, Mr. Squeaks!


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Wow DuckyKisses,

That is quite a story. By the way I love that handle of yours "Ducky Kisses". Just when I think I have heard the best one ever someone comes up with another that charms me! 

It seems most of the people here came for exactly the same reasons as yours. They found and rescued a pigeon (or a duck or a goose or a cat or a sparrow), came and told their story, got hooked on the site and all the great people here and never left. Hopefully you will one of those too. God Bless!

I am wondering about what you said about the food falling out. Did you mean the pigeon ate and the food actually fell out the bottom of it's crop? Holy Macaroni! That was some serious injury. It is amazing to me what pigeons survive through (with the good care of people like yourself of course). They really are tough birds though aren't they!

Cameron


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> I do not believe in accidents. That you found Bob and "just happened" to be a Vet Tech and "just happened" to have a caring Vet who was able to repair Bob, says to to me that you were meant to find and help him!


So true! The right place at the right time and Bob arrived  Tell us more about Bob  

Suz.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great story. I, too, believe everything happens for a reason, It is no "accident" how Bob came into your life.
Thank you for sharing Bob's story with us. 

Reti


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Bob the lucky pigeon*

 That is such a lovely rescue story and its so nice to see that this little bird has engraved himself a place in your heart.

A lot of people won't give pigeons the time of the day but when up close and personal they sometimes do realise that they are quite endearing birds.

If I think of the times I have picked up a pigeon and people have said " Uugh you've got a pigeon in that box" and then in the next breath " Lets have a look" and then the " Aahh poor little thing" - I realise that really people when they see something in need of help have empathy.

Being a vet tech - my goodness you certainly were a godsend to Bob in his hour of need - what better expertise you were able to call upon to get him better.

Well done you for taking this little fella into your life

Tania


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

for some reason i am forever coming upon needy pigeons. my new pet is just the latest in a series of birds that I find that are injured/starving/sick/ roosting on the ground, etc. this bird (santa) I am keeping because he is attached to his new home. the previous birds died or were released.


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

duckykisses76 -- That is an amazing rescue story. Thank you for sharing it here, and thank you for taking great care of Bob. What a touching story.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*so nice of you to save this pigeon, it would of never*

made it out there, especially with cars going over him. I am so glad you came along in time for him. Thanks for caring.. 


Andi


----------



## duckykisses76 (Nov 18, 2005)

*Another Rescue & Hopeful Release*

Bob is doing well. He is the most loving bird I've ever come in contact with. He used to try and bite but now he just nibbles on my arm while standing on it. It's so cool to see how much he cares about everyone at the hospital, some more than others though. Now there is a new rescue. This time it was by a client of the animal hospital, who also knew about Bob and thinks he is just great. He was picked up in N.Y. city with his head stuck in a great. The pigeon was brought to use without a scratch on him but wasn't able to fly. No one was sure why because there was no sign of injury and there didn't seem to be any broken bones. We waited 3 or so weeks then decided to intro Bob to the new bird. They were introduced on neutral ground (outside cage) they seemed to do pretty well but the bird still wasn't flying. I in turn decided to bring him home so he wasn't stuck in a cage all day and it gave him a chance to try and fly. This was about three weeks ago and now he's flying a little bit (not perfect but pretty good). I thing he was a fledgling and that's why he's just getting his flight time. So fingers crossed, he starts flying better and can be released soon.  By the way, thanks for all the replys they were great!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks so much for helping another pigeon! Sounds like this new one might well be a youngster that just needs some time to become a "real" pigeon. Please do keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## duckykisses76 (Nov 18, 2005)

Well s/he seems to be doing well so far. Hopefully I'll be able to release s/he in the near future.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

It's really great that you are providing the rest and recuperation needed!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a wonderful story about Bob, and thank you for all your care for Bob and this new pigeon.

We appreciate the update.


----------

